# automated teller machine/ATM



## kayokid

Hello.

How do you say: automated teller machine (ATM) in Greek?
Πώς λέμε “automated teller machine” στα ελληνικά;

I really want to ask: Where is an ATM? I need to withdraw/get cash.


Many thanks!


----------



## tropicalia

I think it's αυτόματη ταμειακή μηχανή, but there's a shorter name that I can't remember now....


----------



## apmoy70

kayokid said:


> Hello.
> 
> How do you say: automated teller machine (ATM) in Greek?
> Πώς λέμε “automated teller machine” στα ελληνικά;
> 
> I really want to ask: Where is an ATM? I need to withdraw/get cash.
> 
> 
> Many thanks!





tropicalia said:


> I think it's αυτόματη ταμειακή μηχανή, but there's a shorter name that I can't remember now....



Yes, it is indeed «αυτόματη ταμειακή μηχανή» and because its acronym is identical to the English one we leave it as it is: 
ATM
You could either ask «πού είναι το άλφα-ταυ-μι;»
or 
«πού είναι το έϊ-τι-εμ;»
Βoth versions are acceptable and almost everyone will understand that you're looking for an automated teller machine.
«Πού είναι το ΑΤΜ; Θέλω να σηκώσω/τραβήξω λεφτά/χρήματα»


----------



## kayokid

Many thanks to you both. This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## eno2

apmoy70 said:


> «πού είναι το έϊ-τι-εμ;»


Thanks
 for that indeed. I had been looking for 'cash machine' /'cash dispenser  Greek translation in WR and it said: 

<….I''ll have to get some money out of the cash machine before I can go shopping.==>

      Πριν πάω για ψώνια, πρέπει να πάρω μερικά χρήματα *από το μηχάνημα αυτόματων αναλήψεων.*  >

Do the English really say that: "
automated teller machine" in full?


----------



## Acestor

I don't think anyone would use the longer forms (αυτόματη ταμειακή μηχανή, μηχάνημα αυτόματων αναλήψεων) in spoken Greek.
In fact, I don't think "άλφα-ταυ-μι" is used either (at least, I've never heard it).
Most people I know would use the English form (ATM) with the English pronunciation, ay-tee-em. The longer forms may appear in official documents.


----------



## dmtrs

apmoy70 said:


> «πού είναι το άλφα-ταυ-μι;»
> or
> «πού είναι το έϊ-τι-εμ;»



I should maybe be ashamed for this, but I would not understand if someone asked me «πού είναι το άλφα-ταυ-μι;» -maybe after a long pause for thought, I'd get the point and excuse the guy who asked for his eagerness to translate everything to Greek as a non native speaker...
Same thing if someone would tell me that «Όλα είναι όμικρον-κάπα»...
(Most people I know would feel the same, I guess.)
«Tο μηχάνημα αυτόματων αναλήψεων» would be perfectly understood.

Been writing the same time with Acestor...


----------



## Perseas

"Άλφα Ταυ Μι" might be confused with "Αστυνομικό Τμήμα" (AT), especially if someone is not a careful listener! (Τhis can also be taken as a joke) 

I would probably use just "μηχάνημα αναλήψεων" dropping "αυτόματων". It would be understood.


----------

